# First Puppy of 2016 & Speck (Rudee, Apr 6, 2016)



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

My target species were puppy drum and flounder. Luckily, the wind was calm and didn't start blowing from mid day unlike the forecast the day before.
I caught only 2 good sized specks and a bunch of bluefish. I caught my first puppy drum of 2016. So flounder is the only remaining target species for me until May.
A yaker I fished with, caught 3 specks and a bunch of bluefish. He also caught a puppy drum.

Fishing log:





Joe


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

Nice Specs and Blues you are catching Joe.......and congrats on the Puppy!


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

Thank you RealDeal.
And thanks for the specks and Puppies. The power plant had shut down in Elizabeth River in VA. So I believe they are from NC.
Please don't catch too many of them, especially leave the big ones for us.

Joe


----------



## "ReelDeal" (Dec 27, 2014)

I thought I saw a NC license plate on the back of that big spec!!! Sad to say but I haven't started fishing for them yet...too much work and other things going on. Hope to get on some specs soon. Always enjoy your videos, you definitely put your time in and deserve the catches!


----------

